# Massachusetts trails



## mk3less (Jan 8, 2011)

Just trying to gather some information about riding ebikes in Ma.
Hoping to see if anyone here is from the Ma area and can share what your experience has been riding in Ma. And could possibly recommend a trail near Essex - Middlesex area.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but E-bike access in MA is currently the same as moto/ATV access as far as off-road goes. Very, very few legal trails. Best bet for something legal resembling singletrack would be Foxboro/Wrentham or Freetown.

F. Gilbert Hills State Forest

Freetown-Fall River State Forest

You can likely get away with following in the paths of your local ATV/moto poachers as long as you stick to their established routes (cart roads, quad trails, etc) but as far as what most would consider 'real' MTB singletrack trails on state lands or town lands, no motors allowed.

Off-Road Vehicles

E-bike is probably not a very good choice in MA unless you have knowledge of private trails/unofficial social trails. Otherwise, if you want to ride any of the really good MTB stuff (of which there is a TON near you), you'll have to ditch the motor.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

There is also some riding WAY out west, Pittsfield State forest and October mt area, but that is like a 3 hour drive. The DCR states a no motorized vehicles on trails policy. And defines a bike as not having a motor. Essex county green belt, TToR and most conservation areas are the same. Legs work OK? No good or legal options exist right now. I know there are some ORV stuff in central NH. Bike paths?


----------



## mk3less (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I guess i could always drive up to NH


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Why not just pedal your single speed? The riding in North Eastern MA is awesome.


----------



## mk3less (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been having some knee problems the last few years. That won't allow me to go as far as I would like.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Not sure what NH rules are as far as non-motorized trails.
Might want to make some calls and see.
I'm sure you're fine on any OHV stuff, as well as any of the official 'bike paths' (ie rail-trails, etc).


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but E-bike access in MA is currently the same as moto/ATV access as far as off-road goes. Very, very few legal trails. Best bet for something legal resembling singletrack would be Foxboro/Wrentham or Freetown.
> 
> F. Gilbert Hills State Forest
> 
> ...


This is Massachusetts though, and we're not allowed to exclude people with impairments or make them feel bad ever, in any way.

I would call someone at the DCR and see what their stance is. If they say no, contact Maura Healey. She'll probably build you your own bike park.

Go full on SJW on the MTB scene.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Geared instead of singlespeed will probably help a lot. Unless your profile info isn't correct?

-Walt


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mk3less said:


> I've been having some knee problems the last few years. That won't allow me to go as far as I would like.


Pro tip: gears.

Your knees will thank you and you'll have tons of options for singletrack.

If you're not looking for singletrack though, you can check out the Salem/Derry/Manchester rail trails. I also doubt anyone will give a damn about riding fire roads just about anywhere, even if it may not technically be legal.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mojoronnie said:


> And don't forget, dirt bikes were here long before your mtn bike showed up, most of the trails you're riding we're built by dirt bikes..


Please provide a breakdown of which trails I ride that were built dirt bikers vs which were built by mountain bikers, as you seem to feel you have a lot of specific local knowledge re: our trails. You can post it in the MA forum where it belongs. Look forward to being educated, thank you.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

Here in cali trails have been getting closed weekly. The BLM is restricting trail use like never before. I was in CO and the locals we're telling me trail closures are on the rise.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

mojoronnie said:


> Here in cali trails have been getting closed weekly. The BLM is restricting trail use like never before. I was in CO and the locals we're telling me trail closures are on the rise.


I'm confused, trails are being closed but in the early comments you said ditch your state and come to CA for the trails. Are trails being closed in California to bikes or is it motorbikes or what? I heard about the strava closing. Has there been more?

Here in WA we have more and more trails each time I look. The land managers like mountain bikers and our local evergreen alliance does a great service in representing us. Maybe we aren't filled with as many a-hole people that want to preserve their piece of heaven from everyone else or maybe just so much of the state is wild no one cares. Either way hopefully you mean moto closures and not bikes. That would suck.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

mojoronnie said:


> I've built many trails. And don't forget, dirt bikes were here long before your mtn bike showed up, most of the trails you're riding we're built by dirt bikes. Dirt bikes don't trash trails unless you're trying to turn a dirt bike trail into something it's not. All this BS talk about trails getting trashed, erosion, it's all BS!!! Erosion is what formed the land. It's part of the natural process, always has been, always will be. Gov't agencies just play the erosion card to do as they please. Our gov't blows! Conservation groups blow! Any legislation that bands the people from their freedoms also blows! Paving roads, parking lots, building home tracks, shopping centers is ok, but to move some dirt on a trail is forbidden? Their should be and can be a trail for everyone. Anything less than that is unacceptable.


 Hmmm, interesting. So the dirt bikes that were here for say the 60's to the 80's made most of the trails. Like in the state forests that had game trails, foot paths, and wagon roads for 300 years before them. Or the Works Progress Administration with CCC groups that built many of the lodges, trails and rec areas all over the country during the great depression( there's that old history thing again). Or all the hiking groups that have been in existence for decades. Or my mt bike club, NEMBA, 25 years now, 30+ chapters and 5,000 plus members all over New England. We put in literally 1,000's of man hours on trails every season. I'm guessing out west most of the trails started as footpaths as well as horse routes with some cattle stuff too. So yes it's all made up, no truth or history and YIKES. Maybe one should be part of the solution to work for positive change. Pissing against the wind works so well. Many riders I know are members of their town conservation boards. Gasp! Without conservation groups, such as NEMBA, there would be less trails and more houses, parking lots and office parks. So theres that. That's my view of MA and in a broader sense New England. Ya know, in a time warp. So in CA theres no trail rules and I can ride my KZ 250 everywhere? Awesome.


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

rockcrusher said:


> I'm confused, trails are being closed but in the early comments you said ditch your state and come to CA for the trails. Are trails being closed in California to bikes or is it motorbikes or what? I heard about the strava closing. Has there been more?
> 
> Here in WA we have more and more trails each time I look. The land managers like mountain bikers and our local evergreen alliance does a great service in representing us. Maybe we aren't filled with as many a-hole people that want to preserve their piece of heaven from everyone else or maybe just so much of the state is wild no one cares. Either way hopefully you mean moto closures and not bikes. That would suck.


I said Cali is e bike friendly. MA will never be. MA is behind the times. Im sure the horse n buggy folks hated the automobile too. You can't stop technology. MA will catch on 50 years later.


----------



## mk3less (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok from what I've been told in NH e mtb are good to go unless the trail rules specifically states no ebike allowed. And I should probably update my bio my bike hasn't been ss in a few years ever since my knee started popping swapped over to a igh . I've been riding the local Mwthuen/ Salem rail trail no one is ever on it. Worst come to worst I'll just swap the tires to slicks and ride it on the roads or just go to the trails anyways and wait to someone says something.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mk3less said:


> t go to the trails anyways and wait to someone says something.


If you're gonna poach, do everyone a favor and stay off hiking/biking specific trails.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mojoronnie said:


> I said Cali is e bike friendly. MA will never be. MA is behind the times. Im sure the horse n buggy folks hated the automobile too. You can't stop technology. MA will catch on 50 years later.


So CA riders are losing trails left and right, while we've got MTB trails literally EVERYWHERE and more opportunities to expand than we can keep up with, and you think we should try to be more like the Republic? 
That's pretty solid reasoning.

I think a big part of what makes CA so out of step with the most of the rest of the country is how much you guys love to have the gov't up your ass at every turn, even out on the trails. No wonder you're all spun up and wacky. Can't wait to 'catch up' to that scene.

And if you think the Boston area is 50 years back, you should see where I live. Hell, parts of my house are almost 100 years older than your state. Once again, as local legend frame builder Ted Wojcik put on a t-shirt way back in the early 90's: "We don't care how you do it in California". True then, even truer now.
:thumbsup:


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mojoronnie said:


> Here in cali trails have been getting closed weekly. The BLM is restricting trail use like never before. I was in CO and the locals we're telling me trail closures are on the rise.


Funny - I read the same thing recently in the CO subforum here. 
People seemed to be blaming CA transplants for instigating the closures.

When we went through a long, drawn out access battle a few years ago, the group fighting us tooth and nail were infamous for bringing some of your dirty Earth First tree-sitters from CA to the east coast for the first time to try to stop a ski area expansion.

When CA guys talk about building trails, I'm always confounded by how much of the conversation revolves around money, and grants and gov't agencies and contractors, and MONEY. Really weird.

Anyone else noticing a trend here?
:skep:


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Wasn't going to comment since this is supposed to be a MA issue, but we're gaining trails in Orange County, CA AFAICT. Newer ones are being opened as the Irvine Conservancy, a group that manages 60,000 acres of land, transfers some of it from private with limited access to public. Don't know of anything that has been closed except areas that were ravaged by fire and this is reasonable to allow time for new growth. Good thing is that they're not closed permanently, but reopened eventually FME.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fos'l said:


> Wasn't going to comment since this is supposed to be a MA issue, but we're gaining trails in Orange County, CA AFAICT. Newer ones are being opened as the Irvine Conservancy, a group that manages 60,000 acres of land, transfers some of it from private with limited access to public. Don't know of anything that has been closed except areas that were ravaged by fire and this is reasonable to allow time for new growth. Good thing is that they're not closed permanently, but reopened eventually FME.


Yeah, I think we all realize that Ronnie has no actual idea what he's talking about. 
Since the mods seem to not mind his trolling though, it's tough resist screwing with him.

Fish in a barrel.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

mojoronnie said:


> I said Cali is e bike friendly. MA will never be. MA is behind the times. Im sure the horse n buggy folks hated the automobile too. You can't stop technology. MA will catch on 50 years later.


 Maybe that's what works for us. And we like it that way. And (wait for it), rode my mt bike on a old cart path and dirt road last week.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

mk3less said:


> Ok from what I've been told in NH e mtb are good to go unless the trail rules specifically states no ebike allowed. And I should probably update my bio my bike hasn't been ss in a few years ever since my knee started popping swapped over to a igh . I've been riding the local Mwthuen/ Salem rail trail no one is ever on it. Worst come to worst I'll just swap the tires to slicks and ride it on the roads or just go to the trails anyways and wait to someone says something.


 There are actually lots of ORV opportunities in NH , from state trails and rec ares to clubs and organizations. Trail bike reg. fees are $67.00/ year for out of state trail users.


----------



## mk3less (Jan 8, 2011)

leeboh said:


> There are actually lots of ORV opportunities in NH , from state trails and rec ares to clubs and organizations. Trail bike reg. fees are $67.00/ year for out of state trail users.


Yes I'll just do that. Thanks


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

mk3less said:


> Ok from what I've been told in NH e mtb are good to go unless the trail rules specifically states no ebike allowed. And I should probably update my bio my bike hasn't been ss in a few years ever since my knee started popping swapped over to a igh . I've been riding the local Mwthuen/ Salem rail trail no one is ever on it. Worst come to worst I'll just swap the tires to slicks and ride it on the roads or just go to the trails anyways and wait to someone says something.


Quoting so you see this.

I know the DCR is all 'No motor' trails, but we were at Leominster State Forest during a NEMBA ride yesterday and one of the sponsors brought a Specialized E-bike for demo and people were riding it around. On the trails.

Just sayin.

I am curious if any e-bikers have contacted the dcr with regards to access.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

On it.

Last thing we need is some out of town shop f'ing things up for us.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

mojoronnie said:


> sounds boring.


 The cart path and dirts roads were just used to connect several riding areas. A means to an end. For miles of great riding. All of it conservation land. No BS.


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

slapheadmofo said:


> On it.
> 
> Last thing we need is some out of town shop f'ing things up for us.


I didn't mean alert them in a negative way. Ant had a party on that thing. The NEMBA boys did invite them, I'm sure they're not going to crap where they eat.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Did a boardwalk project at our local Trustees of the Reservations yesterday. Managed to complete 70 of so feet in less than 3 hours with the local land manger there. Maybe 14 workers total. The e bike conversation came up and he stated that no motor vehicles allowed on TToR properties. Including e bikes. They have more than 100 properties throughout the state with maybe 30 or so open to mt biking. The boardwalk spanned a drainage area that was wet most of the time, a much needed improvement, for all users.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

mojoronnie - STOP TROLLING.

No one asked for your opinion of MA Trails, the OP simply wanted to know where in MA he could legally ride his eBike and the answer was given.

Please learn to stay on topic.

Since the OP has had his question answered, this thread is being closed. I will however leave it here in eBike so future users can search it for information regarding MA trail access.


----------

